# Canadian X-Trailers: Important Coffee Notice



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

WARNING:

The small Tim Horton's coffee cup is too wide at the top to sit properly in the X-Trail's dashboard cupholder. The cupholder's flip-up lid interferes with the lid on the cup, so the cup sits with a rearward tilt.

If the driver accelerates while said small cup is full of coffee, and the tear-away opening of the cup is facing towards the rear of the vehicle, unpleasantness may occur.

You may find yourself uttering foul language while swabbing the louvers of your ventilation duct with a Q-Tip. You may also find yourself grinding your teeth as you wipe up the inside of the cupholder and the entirety of the dashboard in proximity of the cupholder.

NOTE: it is of extreme importance in the event of a Tim Horton's / X-Trail cupholder mishap, that you do NOT blame your wife for placing her cup thusly in the cupholder. Doing so will only lead to amplification of the aforementioned unpleasantness.


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

Real Canadians don't drink Small coffees.. besides.. the prize distribution on the "Roll up the Rim" is much higher on the Large. I say boycott Small coffees!!


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

digitaloutlaw said:


> Real Canadians don't drink Small coffees.. besides.. the prize distribution on the "Roll up the Rim" is much higher on the Large. I say boycott Small coffees!!


You mean small Tims Coffees  

Got it, large Tim's, less chance of spill, more chance to win R-R-R-R-R-Roll up the Rim to win  

Do you suppose I would have a hard time fitting this Tims cup into the holder? :loser: 



















Notice the 1 liter Nalgene beside it. That Tim's mug will hold 2 liters and its thermal 

I don't really use the mug, I just had to buy it because it was so outragious!


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Thank you, Ecrase2500. This is the kind of public service the Internet was designed for. No more tiny Tims!! :banana:


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes thanks ecrase2500 & DigitalO. I have already told my wife of this as she always frequents Tim Hortons for "Roll up the Rim.." days

So ecrase2500, what your example situation based on actual events?  :balls: Sorry man, but thanks for sharing the gained wisdom


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*On the coffee subject*

How about this for a solution to the coffee problem? 

http://www.cartoline.it/pics/_zoom_flash.htm?immagine=scherzi_150404_01.swf

1. CLICK ON THE LINK ABOVE

2. PUT THE COIN IN THE VENDING MACHINE 

3. CHOOSE YOUR DRINK 

4. CLICK ON THE CUP WHEN IT IS READY 

5. CLICK ON "APRI" 

ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't forget to click on < APRI >


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Good One Jalal! :cheers:


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

Although this is a reawakening of a 3 year old thread, and the fact that the cupholders are still the same size and the fact that the Tim Horton's cups haven't changed, I don't have a problem with the extra large Tim Horton's cups in my cupholders. 
As for getting rid of the small coffees, I agree. There just isn't enough coffee, cream, and sugar in these minis.

Also, Roll Up The Rim is back, and I am 1 for 22 (that is between my wife and I) lol. We are the proud winners of a donut. MMMM Donuts!


----------



## Mikes-Ontario (Aug 21, 2006)

Ok...can't find the 3 year old thread, can you send link?


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

Mikes-Ontario said:


> Ok...can't find the 3 year old thread, can you send link?


Ummm, just take a look at the dates from when "ViperZ" last posted, and when I "Canadian Bear" posted. That is the 3 years that I am typing about.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I found another problem with the medium cup. If you have a Java jacket on it, the corner of the java jacket gets stuck on the cup holder lid. 

Quite troubling


----------



## kwojciech (Apr 21, 2007)

Well I found a quick fix to that problem... I have someone at work who buys my Tim coffees  No spill no mess !


----------



## snotina (Mar 28, 2008)

*Cupholders in General*

why didn't Nissan put the cupholders in a more accessible place? It is a real pain when you have a taller mug, water bottle, and it doesn't fit because of hitting the front window and tilts. as well they should have made them able to accept various sizes of cups and keep them still (pressure clamp) when you wheel around a corner


----------



## kwojciech (Apr 21, 2007)

I totally agree !! Everyone that hitches a ride in my X-Trail have all complained about the cup holders ! I mean can't do much about it either lol


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Just buy a large triple-triple. No problems then.


----------

